# Lost recovery, what now?



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Quick question. I got my verizon GS3 yesterday, and after rooting it on 4.1.1 I downloaded ota rootkeeper, backed up root, upgraded with the ota using TWRP, and restored root. Root is working fine on 4.1.2 but i got a message that said update failed. It has all the right info in about phone, the only issue i see is that I'm back on stick recovery. How is the best way to get custom recovery back? Do i need to do the full bootchain flash sequence in Odin, flash just recovery in Odin, or can i use rom manager to install recovery? Thanks!


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

EZ Recovery

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mmmeff.ez&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5tbW1lZmYuZXoiXQ..


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

sonofskywalker3 said:


> Quick question. I got my verizon GS3 yesterday, and after rooting it on 4.1.1 I downloaded ota rootkeeper, backed up root, upgraded with the ota using TWRP, and restored root. Root is working fine on 4.1.2 but i got a message that said update failed. It has all the right info in about phone, the only issue i see is that I'm back on stick recovery. How is the best way to get custom recovery back? Do i need to do the full bootchain flash sequence in Odin, flash just recovery in Odin, or can i use rom manager to install recovery? Thanks!


you should be able to flash it with ROM manager but if not Odin would work.

edit: the above will actually work better, I forgot about that. you could also use goomanager to install twrp if you like it, menu>install openrecovery

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions, I actually found my bootloader was still locked, so i used ez unlock and flashed cwm through rom manager.


----------

